# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch tết 2012 đi Hàn Quốc - đảo Jêju

## nguyenhaonsc

hưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản của địa phương, sau đó tự do dạo chơi khu mua sắm Tap-dong là con đường nhộn nhịp nhất ở Jeju


HH – QT 71 HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU

Lịch trình: 6 ngày 5 đêm


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - SEOUL

19h30: Xe và HDV công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN 936 lúc 23h:25 đi Seoul. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


NGÀY 02: ĐẢO CHEJU (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa - Tối)

05h30: Tới sân bay quốc tế Incheon, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn, ăn sáng. Sau đó đoàn chuyển sang sân bay nội địa Gimpo làm thủ tục nối chuyến bay đi Đảo Cheju – Korea Hawaii - hòn đảo lớn nhất và là niềm tự hào của người Hàn Quốc. Đến sân bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn ăn trưa. Chiều: đoàn bắt đầu thăm quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Đá Đầu Rồng Youngdam Rock, biểu tượng tâm linh của người dân trên đảo, đường Hồn Ma(hay còn gọi là con đường Nước chảy ngược) với nhiều điều bí ẩn đang chờ đợi. Quý khách khám phá - Quý khách sẽ được chứng kiến điều kỳ lạ khi quan sát tất cả các xe vẫn chạy lên con đường dốc với máy xe tắt…; đền Kwanumsa, được xây dựng từ năm 1906 với kiến trúc độc đáo và vườn tượng đá, cung điện Kwandokjong. Quý khách ăn tối, thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản của địa phương, sau đó tự do dạo chơi khu mua sắm Tap-dong là con đường nhộn nhịp nhất ở Jeju. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại Jeju Palace Hotel *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 03: ĐẢO CHEJU (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa - Tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách thăm quan đảo Cheju: lên đỉnh núi Seongsan - cao 182 mét so với mặt nước biển, nơi đón ánh bình minh đầu tiên trên đảo với bạt ngàn hoa nở trên sườn núi và trong lòng chảo của miệng núi lửa; thăm khu du lịch Làng văn hoá dân gian Seongeup Folk Village– đã từng là làng cổ trung tâm đảo Cheju từ năm 1423 đến 1913 và thịnh vượng suốt triều đại Joseon Dynasty, nơi đây còn bảo tồn cộng đồng gần 300 ngôi nhà cổ chủ yếu xây bằng đá – đây cũng là địa điểm chính quay bộ phim truyền hình Nàng Dae Jang Geung nổi tiếng; Làng chài trên núi, những khu vườn, chợ búa, toà nhà của chính phủ cũ, nơi để hành lễ sharman truyền thống...Đoàn thăm thác Cheonjiyon và Jongbang - thác nước nằm bên bờ biển duy nhất của Châu Á, nghe kể về các truyền thuyết là nơi tiên nữ dạo chơi khi hạ phàm; Vách đá Jusangjeoli “Jisatgae Rocks”, nổi tiếng với những vách đá cao 20m được hình thành từ dung nham núi lửa bên bờ biển Jisatgae tuyệt đẹp; khu du lịch Chungmun…Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Cheju về đêm.

NGÀY 04: SEOUL - CÔNG VIÊN EVERLAND (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa - Tối)

Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn đáp chuyến bay tạm biệt hòn đảo “Thiên đường Tình yêu” về với thủ đô năng động Seoul. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn thăm quan công viên EverLand Theme Park lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn thăm quan công viên - được xem như Disneyland của Hàn Quốc do Tập đoàn Samsung đầu tư, xếp thứ 8 trong 10 công viên đông khách nhất thế giới, chắc chắn sẽ thu hút Quý khách bằng những trò chơi vui nhộn, sôi nổi, thăm quan thế giới Safari World thu nhỏ với thế giới của các loài động vật dữ tợn Sư tử và hổ, chụp ảnh với những chú gấu khổng lồ nặng hàng trăm kg. Đoàn trở về Seoul, tự do mua sắm tại chợ thời trang Dongdeamun. Ăn tối. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Leisure Hotel *** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 05 : THĂM QUAN SEOUL (Ăn: Sáng - Trưa - Tối)

Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó thăm quan Cung điện Kyongbuk – cung điện ánh sáng và hạnh phúc của vương triều Chosun (1392 – 1910), một công trình nghệ thuật nổi tiếng có phong cách và kiến trúc độc đáo và đẹp nhất Seoul với hơn 7225 gian. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội tham dự vào các hoạt cảnh cung đình xứ Hàn ngày xưa. Đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan Bảo tàng dân tộc quốc gia - tìm hiểu về lịch sử và phong tục tập quán và đời sống sinh hoạt văn hoá hàng ngày của người Hàn Quốc. tham quan Dinh thự Xanh (Blue House)văn phòng làm việc và nơi ở chính thức của Tổng thống đương nhiệm. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn đặc sắc của Hàn Quốc Gà tần sâm kiểu Hàn Quốc. Chiều: Quý khách thăm quan mua sắm trung tâm nhân sâm, nấm cổ linh chi quý hiếm của Hàn Quốc, nhà máy sản xuất Thạch Anh, mua sắm trên phố Shinchon Fashion….Đoàn thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng Ấn Độ.Nghỉ đêm tại Leisure Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 06: SEOUL - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: Sáng)

Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách tự do mua sắm hoặc sửa soạn hành lý. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam chuyến bay VN 937 lúc 10h35 – 13h05 tới Nội Bài, xe đưa Quý khách trả về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chuyến du lịch.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH: ... USD

Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên



Dịch vụ bao gồm:

1. Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc (Quý khách cần hoàn chỉnh thủ tục gồm có hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng + 04 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng - nộp muộn nhất trước 20 ngày làm việc, danh sách trích ngang gồm có Họ tên/ ngày tháng năm sinh/ Nghề nghiệp/ Nơi ở hiện nay (có chi tiết phố phường xã)/ điện thoại liên lạc/ số di động - Quý khách là cơ quan phải có quyết định nghỉ phép cho đi du lịch nước ngoài/ chứng minh nghề nghiệp và chứng minh tài chính - chi tiết xem bản hướng dẫn thủ tục)

2. Vé máy bay quốc tế + phụ phí an ninh hàng không. Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế hai nước.

3. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (02ng**ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3người/phòng)

4. Các bữa ăn theo chương trình

5. Xe ô tô du lịch máy lạnh đời mới tại Việt Nam và nước ngoài.

6. Bảo hiểm du lịch AIG có giá trị bảo hiểm trên toàn cầu 24h/24h

7. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình – chu đáo – trung thực suốt tuyến từ Việt Nam

8. Vé thắng cảnh (vào cửa 1 lần)

Không bao gồm:

1. Hộ chiếu, Chi phí dịch thuật công chứng giấy tờ trình đại sứ quán.

2. Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, VAT

3. Tiền Tip cho lái xe và hướng dẫn Hàn Quốc (~ 4USD/ 1 người/ ngày)

Trẻ em:

1. Trẻ em duới 12 tuổi tính 75% giá tour người lớn ( ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ).

2. Trẻ em 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.

3. Trẻ em cần có hộ chiếu hoặc đi cùng hộ chiếu với bố mẹ tuân theo quy định về thủ tục xét duyệt như hướng dẫn

Lưu ý:

1. Kinh phí trên áp dụng cho khách hàng mang hộ chiếu Việt nam (hộ chiếu có giá trị 6 tháng). Khách mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài, vui lòng kiểm tra lại.

2. Chương trình trên có thể thay đổi về thời gian và lịch trình, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm thăm quan như trên.

3. Vé máy bay theo lịch trình cả đoàn, nếu có sự thay đổi sau khi xuất vé, vé sẽ không còn giá trị. Giờ giấc cuối cùng phụ thuộc vào hãng hàng không.

4. Các phần dịch vụ không sử dụng đến mà không báo trước khi đăng ký sẽ không được hoàn lại.

5. Chương trình trên là chương trình du lịch thuần tuý, Quý khách có nhu cầu kết hợp làm việc, đề nghị thông báo rõ khi làm thủ tục đăng ký.

6. Chi phí xét duyệt thủ tục visa, phí bảo lãnh visa sẽ không được hoàn lại nếu Cơ quan Xuất nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc từ chối cấp visa.

7. Để được xét duyệt visa thuận tiện nhanh chóng, Quý khách vui lòng thực hiện theo hướng dẫn (kèm theo)

8. Mọi giấy tờ gốc và tiền đặt cọc (nếu có) của Quý khách sẽ được hoàn lại nguyên vẹn ngay sau khi Quý khách trở về Việt Nam và lên trình diện cơ quan hữu quan đầy đủ.

9. Ngày khởi hành chính xác của sẽ căn cứ vào tình trạng xét duyệt visa của Đại Sứ Quán.


HƯỚNG DẪN THỦ TỤC XIN VISA HÀN QUỐC

Hồ sơ bao gồm:

1. Hộ chiếu phổ thông còn thời hạn 6 tháng và 1 ảnh 4 x 6 nền trắng

2. Sổ hộ khẩu (01 bản sao công chứng)

3. Quý khách vui lòng chuẩn bị bản dịch thuật tiếng Anh có công chứng những giấy tờ sau:

4. Giấy chứng minh tài chính:

+ Sổ tiết kiệm tối thiểu US$ 5000 - 10.000/ sổ hoặc càng nhiều càng tốt 
+ Giấy tờ sở hữu nhà đất có tên người tham gia đi du lịch
+ Các tài sản lợi tức khác như: giấy tờ sở hữu xe ô tô, bất động sản, cổ phiếu,.........(nếu có) 
Chứng minh nghề nghiệp:

1. A/ Trường hợp Cán bộ NN:

2. Quyết định cho phép nghỉ đi du lịch của cơ quan

3. Hợp đồng lao động hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm, tiếp nhận chức vụ

4. B/ Trường hợp là chủ doanh nghiệp (TNHH):

5. Giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh (bản sao công chứng)

6. Giấy xác nhận số dư tài khoản của Công ty

7. Hợp đồng lao động hoặc quyết định bổ nhiệm, tiếp nhận chức vụ

8. C/ Trường hợp Hưu trí:

9. Quyết định hưu trí hoặc sổ hưu trí,

10. D/ Trường hợp là học sinh, sinh viên và trẻ nhỏ:

11. Giấy khai sinh

12. Thẻ sinh viên hoặc giấy xác nhận là sinh viên của trường

13. Nếu trường hợp còn trẻ đi cùng với bố (mẹ) sẽ phải làm thủ tục đặt cọc ký quỹ trước khi lên

14. đường: 10.000 USD/người – 15.000USD/người (tuỳ theo từng trường hợp cụ thể).

Ngoài ra:

1. Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn nếu là vợ chồng hoặc chứng minh chung tài chính.

2. Quyết định cử cán bộ đi du lịch (nếu đi tập thể trong cùng công ty, cơ quan)

3. Công ty có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ trong trường hợp cần thiết

Lưu ý:

1. Đặt cọc 500 USD/ khách, đóng hết tiền tour trước 15 Ngày khởi hành.

2. Đoàn sẽ khởi hành từ 16 khách trở lên.

LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour du lich tet 20122

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

